# Old Mountain Mesa 2



## UncleTom (Apr 17, 2019)

I recently bought an Old Mountain Mesa 64” longbow. #50 @28” This bow is light as a feather and pleasant to shoot. I have shot recurve bows with sights my whole life and am learning to shoot instinctively... I have yet to fine-tune a set of arrows for this bow . Shooting 400 spine with 200 grains up front .... I think I’m overspined as they fly a bit squirrelly.... I think this bow is cut short of center .... something to consider... But the bow itself is well made, pretty good fit and finish. It draws smoothly and is fairly quiet without silencers....a good deal for the price ( under $300)


----------



## Popie Neil (Sep 25, 2012)

I’ve had mine over a year now . However being new to longbows I don’t have much experience to compare it to. But mine shoots well looks good no stacking at 29.5 seems to shoot a variety of arrows well . I’m &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## dblhauler (Mar 5, 2019)

Have the 35# and love shooting it. Very light in the hand and very quiet. I am shooting 600 spine arrows with 125 points. Seems to shoot very well.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I just placed my order for one today. 35 pounds. Just need to order some arrows and I'll be back shooting. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

dblhauler said:


> Have the 35# and love shooting it. Very light in the hand and very quiet. I am shooting 600 spine arrows with 125 points. Seems to shoot very well.


What's your DL?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dblhauler (Mar 5, 2019)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> What's your DL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


DL equals 27 3/4"


----------



## dblhauler (Mar 5, 2019)

Treestand
Did you get your bow? What did you decide for arrows?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

dblhauler said:


> Treestand
> Did you get your bow? What did you decide for arrows?


Yes I did, got it a week ago. I went with the Traditional Only arrows from 3 Rivers. Using .600 spine left full length and tipped with 125 grains up front. Just ordered a slip on Selway quiver for it as well.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dblhauler (Mar 5, 2019)

Great, how do you like it?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I really like it. Shoots great, feels great in the hand and very quiet. Will be adding some Navajo wool string puffs as well as the Selway quiver this week. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

great glad your enjoying your bow..
I was ready too pull the trigger getting into Traditional ,and this mess happened too our country..I had too leave savings alone..Hope everyone here stays safe,praying for u all..:thumbs_up


----------



## thenitecafe (Apr 22, 2020)

Appreciate reading the thread and glad you like the bow, as I'm eyeing as my next purchase!


----------



## ReeP. (Nov 3, 2020)

I am debating getting the Old Mountain Mesa or the Mesa II. What does everyone think? What do you guys think are the pros and cons to each? For me, I just want something to hunt and practice hunting with. I like the looks of both, but I think I am leaning a little more towards the Mesa II, especially considering it has the bamboo core AND carbon limbs whereas the Old Mountain only has a bamboo core. Also the Mesa II is 4" shorter. Anyhow, what do you all think?


----------



## HTJ1964 (Oct 19, 2020)

UncleTom said:


> #50 @28” .....I have yet to fine-tune a set of arrows for this bow . Shooting 400 spine with 200 grains up front .... I think I’m overspined as they fly a bit squirrelly....


What's your draw length and how long are your arrows?


----------



## Zthacker (Nov 5, 2020)

Great idea!


----------



## sheepdogreno (Sep 29, 2014)

I’ve been wanting a mesa 2 for awhile now but they have been sold out forever. I’m sure covid has something to do with it


----------



## tmrspd123 (Jul 22, 2021)

Popie Neil said:


> I’ve had mine over a year now . However being new to longbows I don’t have much experience to compare it to. But mine shoots well looks good no stacking at 29.5 seems to shoot a variety of arrows well . I’m &#55357;&#56835;
> [/QUOTE
> You have the Mesa 2 or the old mesa? Just wondering because we have the same draw length, and I was wondering about stacking and finger pinch.


----------



## UncleTom (Apr 17, 2019)

I’m shooting


HTJ1964 said:


> What's your draw length and how long are your arrows?


IMy draw length is right at 28”... most of my arrows are cut at 29” although I’ve had good results with full length Beman ICS Hunters in 400 spine... shooting instinctively, the added length seems to improve my alignment .... I shoot most of my recurves with a sight and keep my arrows only long enough to keep the broad heads away from my fingers....


----------

